# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  El Tribunal de Cuentas cuestiona el sistema de financiación de Enresa

## NoRegistrado

> El Tribunal de Cuentas alerta de los problemas de financiación que se pueden generar en el fondo del que se nutre el Plan General Residuos Radiactivos, que gestiona la empresa pública Enresa y en el que se recogen las actividades de tratamiento de los desechos nucleares y el desmantelamiento de las centrales. Del análisis de ese fondo en los ejercicios de 2010 y 2011, *el órgano fiscalizador resalta la buena gestión financiera de los excedentes.*
> 
> Pero el Tribunal de Cuentas apunta a que se está gestando un grave desfase entre los ingresos y los gastos de Enresa. Por ello, pide cambios en el actual marco de financiación, que se basa en cuatro tasas que no se han actualizado desde 2010. En el caso de las centrales nucleares, el informe de fiscalización señala que, de mantenerse los tipos de gravamen vigentes, *"quedarían sin cubrir el 28% de las necesidades de financiación estimadas por Enresa* para hacer frente al flujo de costes previstos en el periodo 2010-2085 por la gestión de los residuos radiactivos y el combustible nuclear gastado". *"Quedarían sin cubrir 1.800 millones de euros",* añade el informe.
> 
> El Tribunal de Cuentas sostiene que este sistema de financiación, en contra de lo que establece la normativa estatal y europea, implicará que *las "generaciones futuras" tendrán que asumir "parte de los costes derivados de la clausura y desmantelamiento de las instalaciones nucleoeléctricas"*. Además, el órgano fiscalizador advierte de que "Enresa ha dejado de tener una capacidad directa de control sobre los ingresos de la recaudación de estos tributos, que ha recae sobre la Agencia Estatal de Administración Tributaria".
> 
> Por ello, recomienda que se revisen cada año las dos tasas que pagan los titulares de las centrales nucleares. Además, pide que esas tasas se fijen "en función de las necesidades de financiación futura".
> 
> Enresa envió en diciembre al Tribunal de Cuentas unas alegaciones en las que sostiene que la norma que regula las tasas contempla que los tipos puedan ser revisados "por el Gobierno mediante real decreto". Sin embargo, el Tribunal de Cuentas resalta en su informe que esos tipos no se han modificado desde que se implantaron hace cinco años. La empresa pública también alega que este mecanismo de revisión es el mismo que se utilizaba en los anteriores sistemas de financiación.


http://politica.elpais.com/politica/...39_803050.html
Artículo de Febrero.
Dentro del artículo viene el link al informe, está protegido y no sé como ponerlo aquí.

Nuevas subvenciones que pagaremos los actuales españoles y los futuros hasta.....cuando?

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (10-sep-2015)

----------


## termopar

Y si la energía nuclear tiene tanto beneficio y tanto margen, por qué debemos subvencionarla?

----------


## perdiguera

¿Desde cuando una tasa es una subvención? Una tasa es un impuesto, una subvención es otra cosa totalmente distinta a un impuesto.
El artículo habla de tasas, cuatro, que se deberían actualizar ya que no se hace desde 2010, dos de ellas las pagan los titulares de las centrales, y piden que se actualicen ya que si no lo hacen _quedarían sin cubrir el 28 % de..._
Eso es lo que dice la noticia, no que se subvenciona nada. Pero claro, estamos como siempre...

----------

Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## termopar

> ¿Desde cuando una tasa es una subvención? Una tasa es un impuesto, una subvención es otra cosa totalmente distinta a un impuesto.
> El artículo habla de tasas, cuatro, que se deberían actualizar ya que no se hace desde 2010, dos de ellas las pagan los titulares de las centrales, y piden que se actualicen ya que si no lo hacen _quedarían sin cubrir el 28 % de..._
> Eso es lo que dice la noticia, no que se subvenciona nada. Pero claro, estamos como siempre...


Es una tasa que deben pagar las eléctricas a Enresa, dado que Enresa se encarga de tratar los desechos radioactivos. Enresa, empresa estatal, se encarga de las sustancias radioactivas por que no se hacen cargo de ellas las empresas que generan electricidad mediante centrales nucleares. Por tanto, el que paguen una tasa y que no paguen el completo del manejo de los desechos radioactivos, por resta directa, implica que no se hacen cargo al completo de los desechos radioactivos y somos el Estado los que acaban pagando parte, por no decir la parte principal, del coste de deshecho de residuos de la energía nuclear.

Lo que quería decir es que no debería ser una tasa. Enresa no debería existir tal y como es hoy, y en realidad las generadoras de residuo tendrían que en conjunto crear esa sociedad, si así consiguen menores costes (la seguridad de esa gestión, debería en todo caso ser supervisada por el estado, pero nada más). Pero desde luego no debemos inyectar dinero a una gestión de residuos de empresas privadas el resto de contribuyentes. Lo diré de otro modo, por qué existe una empresa estatal de residuos radioactivos, si no existe empresa estatal que los genere?. 

Además, el hecho de no pagar la tasa, implica a su vez que temporalmente nos estamos haciendo cargo todos, es decir, el Estado. Estamos financiando a las eléctricas.

Me parece bien que responda y argumente en este debate. No tanto su comentario final que no deja de mostrar cierto desprecio sobre lo comentado.

----------

NoRegistrado (10-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Es una tasa que deben pagar las eléctricas a Enresa, dado que Enresa se encarga de tratar los desechos radioactivos. Enresa, empresa estatal, se encarga de las sustancias radioactivas por que no se hacen cargo de ellas las empresas que generan electricidad mediante centrales nucleares. Por tanto, el que paguen una tasa y que no paguen el completo del manejo de los desechos radioactivos, por resta directa, implica que no se hacen cargo al completo de los desechos radioactivos y somos el Estado los que acaban pagando parte, por no decir la parte principal, del coste de deshecho de residuos de la energía nuclear.
> 
> Lo que quería decir es que no debería ser una tasa. Enresa no debería existir tal y como es hoy, y en realidad las generadoras de residuo tendrían que en conjunto crear esa sociedad, si así consiguen menores costes (la seguridad de esa gestión, debería en todo caso ser supervisada por el estado, pero nada más). Pero desde luego no debemos inyectar dinero a una gestión de residuos de empresas privadas el resto de contribuyentes. Lo diré de otro modo, por qué existe una empresa estatal de residuos radioactivos, si no existe empresa estatal que los genere?. 
> 
> Además, el hecho de no pagar la tasa, implica a su vez que temporalmente nos estamos haciendo cargo todos, es decir, el Estado. Estamos financiando a las eléctricas.
> 
> Me parece bien que responda y argumente en este debate. No tanto su comentario final que no deja de mostrar cierto desprecio sobre lo comentado.


Más claro, el agua, tanto en una cosa como en la otra.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## termopar

Para que se pueda comparar con otros países y el modo en que se tratan los residuos nucleares. No sé si os estáis dando cuenta del batacazo que se están dando en bolsa últimamente en Alemania las eléctricas RWE y EOn (hoy en particular), debido a que el gobierno alemán obliga a las eléctricas a hacerse cargo del cierre de las centrales nucleares y del tratamiento de los residuos. RWE y E.ON se desploman duramente casi el 7% tras seguir recibiendo malas noticias sobre el tema nuclear. RWE toca en estos momentos mínimos históricos y E.ON mínimos de 22 años. Están bajando cerca del 65% desde finales del año pasado. Están en el ojo del huracán en los últimos tiempos porque se les echa encima el cierre de las operaciones nucleares y E.On se ha tenido que quedar con las operaciones, sin poderlas pasar a otra compañía nueva, porque el Gobierno alemán ha maniobrado para que ellas se hagan cargo de todos los gastos.

Según prensa del país, tanto RWE, EnBW y E.On andan cortas de 30.000 millones de euros para poder hacerse cargo para construir un silo donde dejar morir los residuos de las centrales.

----------

JMTrigos (15-sep-2015),NoRegistrado (15-sep-2015)

----------

